# RAM - 'Seiten pro Sekunde' nimmt zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten gewaltig zu



## Shortgamer (15. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mal eine Hardcore Linux frage. 

Seit einigen Wochen monitore ich meine Computer im Haus. 
U.a. wird alle 60min eine Leistungsabfrage durchgeführt.

Bei meiner Linux VM (läuft 24/7) fällt eine Sache gewaltig auf:
Die Seiten pro Sekunde des Arbeitsspeichers. 

Grundsätzlich kommt die VM mit weniger als 20 Seiten/Sekunde aus. 
Ich bekomme aber jeden Tag um die drei, vier eMails, das es ein Leistungsproblem mit der VM gäbe. 
..Zwei Stück am morgen immer zwischen 06:00 und 07:00 und am Abend meist nur um 20:00 aber auch schon zusätzlich um 18:00 und 19:00.

Die Fehlermeldung besagt das die Seiten pro Sekunden bei der Arbeitsspeicherüberprüfung den Grenzwert (20) überschreiten. 
Laut Log wurde diese Grenze tatsächlich überschritten. Von 150 bis 3200 Seiten pro Sekunde, sind Einträge vorhanden. - Deutlich über 20.

Der Witz kommt jetzt:
Bei dem nächsten stündlichen Check, oder auch wenn ich zeitnah nach der Fehlermeldung eine manuelle Überprüfung anstoße, sind die Seiten pro Sekunden wieder bei normalen 13. 
Auch über den Tag hinweg keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen, nur zu besagten Uhrzeiten. 
Aktiv war ich auf der VM nicht. Dort läuft u.a eine Smart Home Automationssoftware. Alles fertig konfiguriert. Außer für Updates kein Grund in die Maschine einzugreifen.



Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich überprüfen was diese Fehlermeldung auslöst? Es ist ja auffällig das dies nahezu immer zur selben Uhrzeit auftritt. 



Vielen Dank für Unterstützung!


----------



## DOcean (15. Februar 2018)

Ein Cronjob der gerade die Logs aufräumt? <<tippe ich drauf
Ubuntu drauf? Vlt deren Suchmaschine für den Desktop?

Ist den die Kiste dann wirklich langsamer? oder ist das nur eine zu tief eingestellte Grenze?


----------



## Shortgamer (15. Februar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ein Cronjob der gerade die Logs aufräumt? <<tippe ich drauf
> 
> Ubuntu drauf? Vlt deren Suchmaschine für den Desktop?
> 
> Ist den die Kiste dann wirklich langsamer? oder ist das nur eine zu tief eingestellte Grenze?



#1 In die Cronjobs schaue ich mal rein. Ich persönlich habe dort nichts eingetragen was zu diesen Uhrzeiten läuft, geschweige denn jeden Tag, aber wer weiß was das System vor hat. 

#2 Ubuntu ja, aber Server 17.04. Damit fällt die Theorie raus, wenn ich mich nicht irre?

#3 Langsamer ist die Kiste nicht. Auch Probleme in der Konnektivität kann ich nicht feststellen. Alles läuft weiterhin butterweich, ohne Lags bzw. wie 'ohne' Fehlermeldung. 
Zu tief eingestellte Grenze.. Mhh.. Ich denke weniger, weil im normalen Betrieb habe ich durchweg unter 20 Seiten pro Sekunde. Ausschließlich zu den angegeben Uhrzeiten ist der gewaltige Peak. 
Hebe ich die Grenze nun an, belüge ich mich ja selbst. Die durchschnittliche Grenze ist für mich eben 20. Laut Log läuft die Kiste mit 13 Seiten pro Sekunde, wenn nicht gerade 06:00 oder 20:00 Uhr ist. 
Es scheint ja auch, als ob der Grenzwert nur für wenige Minuten überschritten wird, denn kaum nach der Hinweis-eMail ist der Wert wieder im grünen Bereich.


Das mit den Cronjobs schaue ich mir aber mal an. 
Nächste Frage wäre dann wie ich der Monitoring Software Außnahmen mitteile. Aber das ist dann eine andere Baustelle. Da nerv ich den Hersteller.


----------



## Jimini (15. Februar 2018)

Mir sagt "Seiten pro Sekunde" ad hoc nichts - was ist das denn für ein Wert? Wie sehen die Log-Einträge genau aus?
Was für eine Monitoring-Software setzt du ein? Mir ist es schon passiert, dass erst durch die Checks ein paar Werte so weit hoch gingen, dass ein Trigger ausgelöst wurde. Sprich: das "Problem" wurde erst durchs Monitoring ausgelöst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shortgamer (15. Februar 2018)

Jimini schrieb:


> Mir sagt "Seiten pro Sekunde" ad hoc nichts - was ist das denn für ein Wert? Wie sehen die Log-Einträge genau aus?


Zitat:
Seiten/s:
Dieser Wert gibt an, wie viele Seiten pro Sekunden in den Speicher geladen bzw. geschrieben werden. Der Wert ist ein Maß dafür, wie viele Daten zwischen Arbeitsspeicher und dem Datenträger kopiert werden. Mit diesem Wert kann recht gut abgeschätzt werden, ob zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher im System vorhanden ist. Kurzzeitige Spitzen sind normal und entstehen, wenn z.B. neue Anwendungen gestartet werden. Liegt der Wert aber über einen längeren Zeitraum auf einen hohen Wert,dann existiert hier ein entsprechender Engpass.
Quelle: Performanceanalyse - Grundlagen - Teil 1



Jimini schrieb:


> Was für eine Monitoring-Software setzt du ein? Mir ist es schon passiert, dass erst durch die Checks ein paar Werte so weit hoch gingen, dass ein Trigger ausgelöst wurde. Sprich: das "Problem" wurde erst durchs Monitoring ausgelöst


Das ist ja die Frage.. Deswegen meine Frage "Wie kann ich überprüfen was diese Fehlermeldung auslöst?" Dagegen spricht jedoch das um diese Uhrzeit(en) keine anderen Checks laufen. Auch neben den beschriebenen Uhrzeiten gibt es keinen Überlauf.




> Kurzzeitige Spitzen sind normal und entstehen, wenn z.B. neue Anwendungen gestartet werden. Liegt der Wert aber über einen längeren Zeitraum auf einen hohen Wert,dann existiert hier ein entsprechender Engpass.


Soweit so gut. Jedoch würd mich trotzdem noch interessieren, woher dieser Peak kommt. 
Erstmal die Cronjobs checken, um die erste Theorie zu prüfen.


----------



## Jimini (15. Februar 2018)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Seiten/s:
> Dieser Wert gibt an, wie viele Seiten pro Sekunden in den Speicher geladen bzw. geschrieben werden. Der Wert ist ein Maß dafür, wie viele Daten zwischen Arbeitsspeicher und dem Datenträger kopiert werden. Mit diesem Wert kann recht gut abgeschätzt werden, ob zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher im System vorhanden ist. Kurzzeitige Spitzen sind normal und entstehen, wenn z.B. neue Anwendungen gestartet werden. Liegt der Wert aber über einen längeren Zeitraum auf einen hohen Wert,dann existiert hier ein entsprechender Engpass.
> Quelle: Performanceanalyse - Grundlagen - Teil 1


Naja, das ist eine Windows-Seite - Windows verwaltet den Speicher ja ganz ander als Linux. Du hast nicht zufällig ein Windows-Template oder sowas für deinen Linux-Host laufen?



> Das ist ja die Frage..


Aber du weißt doch bestimmt, welche Software du zum Monitoren einsetzt 



> Deswegen meine Frage "Wie kann ich überprüfen was diese Fehlermeldung auslöst?"


Du könntest die Performance loggen, sowas geht beispielsweise mit atop.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shortgamer (15. Februar 2018)

Jimini schrieb:


> Naja, das ist eine Windows-Seite - Windows verwaltet den Speicher ja ganz ander als Linux. Du hast nicht zufällig ein Windows-Template oder sowas für deinen Linux-Host laufen?


Achso. Ne. 
Gibt tatsächlich verschiedene Überwachungstemplates, aber schon das richtige eingesetzt. Dadurch das es eine Linux Maschine ist, komme ich gar nicht an die Windows-Überprüfungen ran.




Jimini schrieb:


> Aber du weißt doch bestimmt, welche Software du zum Monitoren einsetzt


Ja sicher. Von Solarwinds. Frage mich aber wie die Info zur Problemlösung weiter helfen soll?



Jimini schrieb:


> Du könntest die Performance loggen, sowas geht beispielsweise mit atop.


Was meinst du mit Performance loggen? Der Arbeitsspeichercheck ist ein Teil des "Performance Checks".


----------



## Jimini (15. Februar 2018)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Ja sicher. Von Solarwinds. Frage mich aber wie die Info zur Problemlösung weiter helfen soll?


Es besteht ja immer die grundsätzliche Möglichkeit, dass jemand die Software bzw. das Problem kennt - es schadet nie, großzügig mit Informationen umzugehen, wenn es um die Fehlersuche geht 



> Was meinst du mit Performance loggen? Der Arbeitsspeichercheck ist ein Teil des "Performance Checks".


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, loggt atop den Ressourcenbedarf und die offenen Prozesse. Das könnte hier vielleicht hilfreich sein, um herauszufinden, was zu den Stoßzeiten auf dem System los ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shortgamer (15. Februar 2018)

atop. Notiert. 

Werde mich zu späterer Stunde mit Ergebnissen melden.


----------

